# Aufbau eines Hardtails für 8jährigen, welche Parts?



## woltemd (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 14" Focus MTB Rahmen im Portfolio und möchte ein entsprechendes Rad als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Sohn aufbauen. Dass sich der Selbstaufbau aus finanzieller Sicht nicht unbedingt lohnt ist mir klar, es soll halt auch Spass machen. Als finanziellen Rahmen habe ich max. 600-700 angepeilt,. Welche Parts, speziell Laufräder und Federgabel, würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Als Antriebs / Brems- Gruppe, hatte ich an die SLX gedacht, gibt es hier evtl. Alternativen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## zaskar76 (30. Juni 2011)

Bei dem was nicht auf die Größe angepasst sein muss, würde ich gucken was der Markt/Gebrauchtmarkt günstig hergibt und mich da nicht auf ne Komplettgruppe versteifen(Kurbellänge und einstellweite der Bremsgriffe beachten).

Für ne Gabelempfehlung müsste man halt erstmal die Geo des Rahmen kennen(Einbauhöhe) und dann halt so weich wie möglich einstellbar(oft Luftgabeln).

Spass machen ist gut und schön, für 700Euro sollte man in nem halben Jahr aber auch ein spitzenmäßiges kleines gebrauchtes Rad bekommen, hier wirste mit Einzelteilekäufen immer nen paar Gruppen drunter bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (30. Juni 2011)

http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=fork&fork=R7 nach einer von beiden sowie der RS Sid würd ich mich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschauen.


----------



## lekanteto (30. Juni 2011)

Bei einem 26" Rad kannst du doch ganz normale Standardteile nehmen.
Wenn es leicht sein soll, schau im Leichtbau Unterforum nach. Da gibt es auch Verkaufs- und Suchthreads für gebrauchte Teile. 
Ansonsten hat auch lbmnts ein paar gute Hinweise.

Für Laufradfragen gibt es im Laufräder Unterforum viele Experten.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Fahrradteile im Herbst/Winter oft billiger sind (gerade auch gebrauchte auf ebay).
Wenn dein Sohn also nicht gerade sofort nach Weihnachten durch den Schnee fahren möchte, würde ich mir die zusätzliche Winterzeit noch gönnen und das Rad erst bis zum Frühjahr aufbauen.
Mit 8 Jahren versteht er es vielleicht schon wenn er "nur" einen Gutschein für ein Rad bekommt, welches erst noch zu Ende aufgebaut werden muss.
Dann kann dein Sohn auch bei der Teileauswahl mithelfen und bekommt so gleich eine ganz andere Beziehung zu seinem individuellen Bike.

Je nach dem wie groß dein Sohn ist, brauchst du evt. einen kurzen Vorbau und einen stärker nach hinten gebogenen Lenker. 
Kurbeln in passender Länge zu finden, könnte auch schwieriger werden.


----------



## Baby Taxi (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe für meinen Großen ein CUBE Acid 2010 auf-/umgebaut.
Gegenüber dem Kaufrad habe ich Lenker/Vorbau, Sattel/Stütze; Gabel und Reifen gewechselt. Insgesamt bin ich nach dem Verkauf der abgebauten Teile unter 600 geblieben und das Bike hat jetzt knapp unter 11kg.


----------



## woltemd (28. Juli 2011)

Moin,
habe mich jetzt eingehender mit der Thematik beschäftigt und noch einige Fragen. Als Gabel stehen zur Auswahl; Suntour XCR 100mm (günstig aber schwer 2,2kg), RST First (1,7kg) oder Manitou R7 in 80mm, die ich momentan günstig an der Hand habe, ist eine 80er Gabel bei einer auf 100mm ausgelegten Rahmengeometrie möglich? Die ursprüngliche Idee ein SLX Antriebsset (zur Zeit neu für 219) zu verbauen, habe ich verworfen da man die Hollowtech Kurbeln nicht kürzen kann. Auch andere alte Shimano Kurbeln sind von der Form wohl eher nicht kürzbar. Frage; sind alle Shimano Bauteile (Deore, LX, SLX, XT) kompatibel? Welche Schaltungs- Komponenten sind mit der SR- XCT Kurbel ( 152mm) kombinierbar. Grundsätzlich wundere ich mich für welche Preise Ebay- Teile noch weggehen, sodass ein Neukauf oftmals die bessere Alternative ist.

Danke für Tipps und Hinweise!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## pebcak (28. Juli 2011)

Ob die Gabel möglich ist hängt von der Einbauhöhe ab, meistens ist für den Rahmen auch ein Federwegsbereich angegeben zB 80-120mm. Würde keinenfalls zur XCR greifen...

Die Frage zu Schaltungskomponenten Suntour XCT Jr. Kurbel versteh ich nicht so wirklich  Es ist eine stinknormale 3-fach Kurbel, die montierten Kettenblätter sind afaik für 8fach Ketten ausgelegt. Die Kettenblätter sind etwas schwer (zusammen ~350g) auch ist die Kurbel nicht die leichteste... dafür passt sie in der Länge. Fotos sind im Album. 

Mein Sohn fährt einen Fun Works N-Light Laufradsatz und eine Starrgabel, mit etwas Feintuning bei den anderen Teilen sind wir nun bei unter 9kg. (26" Giant Terrago Disc).


----------



## Y_G (29. Juli 2011)

also bei ebay (seller paradise) kriegt man manchmal auch gute Preise aber ich würde eher hier im Markt schauen. Da hab ich auch gerade das halbe Bike für meine Frau gekauft. Lief alles gut und faire Preise.

Bei meinem Sohn ist ne gekürzte alte 730iger Kurbel dran. Die habe ich dann nur noch aufgehübscht  Mit einem guten Innenlager denke ich das es eine günstige Variante ist. Die bekommt man bestimt irgendwo mal gut geschossen. Kürzen kann man die dann eigentlich auch selber ...

LRS würde ich auf jeden Fall mal im Markt schauen. Der LRS ist imho eh das wichtigste für das Bike!


----------



## pebcak (29. Juli 2011)

Die Suntour XCT Jr. bekommt man für 25 neu, teuer kann also nicht das Gegenargument sein.


----------



## woltemd (29. Juli 2011)

Denke auch das ich zunächst die JCT nehmen werde. Kann ich diese dann mit allen Shimano Bauteilen, auch 9fach Schaltwerke, Hebel, usw., kombinieren? In der Beschreibung steht, dass die Kurbel nur mit 7/8 fach kompatibel ist. Bitte seht mir meine Unwissenheit nach, bin noch neu auf diesem Gebiet.........

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Baby Taxi (29. Juli 2011)

Die Suntour JCT ist ganz OK, habe sie auch verbaut. DIe Kurbel hat aber einen Nachteil, die Kettenblätter kann man nicht durch 3 9fach Blätter austauschen. Grund: die beiden kleinen Blätter sind eine Einheit.

Aber mein Großer fährt mit einem großen Shimano 9x und der Rest Suntour.
Bis jetzt ohne größer Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marclux (1. August 2011)

Die Suntour ist viel zu lang! Sie hat 165mm!

Die Kurbel fÃ¼r einen 7-10 jÃ¤hrigen sollte viel kÃ¼rzer sein. Am besten (und billigsten) ist die Sugino DX1 MTB +-65â¬ . Die gibt es in 152mm.
Dann mit 10-11 Jahren, je nach GrÃ¶sse des Kids, 160mm!!! 

Was so auf den Kinderrahmen verbaut ist, kann man ruhig als kriminell bezeichnen. da werden Millionen fÃ¼r neue Hinterbauten usw.. verschlissen, aber ein g'scheites Kinderrad findet man nirgends.  
Nicht fÃ¼r Kids die mit den Eltern Touren fahren, oder das Rad als SportgerÃ¤t benutzen!


----------



## Baby Taxi (1. August 2011)

....die Suntour gibt es auch in 152mm


----------



## Baby Taxi (1. August 2011)

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/dstore/products/Chainwheels/3120/XCT/CW9-XCT-JR-T202-PB.html


----------



## Marclux (2. August 2011)

@ Baby Taxi
Danke für den Tip mit der Suntour Kurbel! Die Suntour's an den allermeisten (alle Kinderräder meines Wissens.) Kidbikes haben165mm ....

Hat die Suntour kurbel den 'normalen' MtbLochkreis? 64/104mm? StahlNinjaSterne runter, und Alu's von Specialities TA drauf 

Besten Dank.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Kettenblaetter-104mm-aussen-23mm::18109.html


----------



## Baby Taxi (2. August 2011)

Marclux schrieb:


> @ Baby Taxi
> Danke für den Tip mit der Suntour Kurbel! Die Suntour's an den allermeisten (alle Kinderräder meines Wissens.) Kidbikes haben165mm ....
> 
> Hat die Suntour kurbel den 'normalen' MtbLochkreis? 64/104mm? StahlNinjaSterne runter, und Alu's von Specialities TA drauf
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben sind die beiden kleinen Kettenblätter miteinander vernietet. Somit kannst du die Kurbel nur 2fach (fremde KBs) oder 3fach mit den kleinen KBs von Suntour fahren. Mein Großer fährt großes KB Shimano und die beiden kleinen Suntour. Das geht soweit ganz gut.


----------



## müsing (11. August 2011)

sorry, wenn ich hier dazwischen schreibe:

für das Beiin meiner Tochter suche ich einen nach hinten geborgenen Lenker in 25,4. hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuubaduur (12. August 2011)

Marclux schrieb:


> Sugino DX1 MTB +-65 . Die gibt es in 152mm



Wo kann man die beziehen?

Und dabei noch eine Frage. Wie berechnet man die Länge der Kurbel?

Danke!


----------



## Baby Taxi (13. August 2011)

...kauf die Suntour, die kostet grade mal die Häfte incl. Kettenblätter.
Und ist für die Kinder "ausreichende Technik" 

@Müsing: schau einfach in der Bucht zB. nach einem FSA ?? 190 !!


----------



## 2Radfahrer (14. August 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> sorry, wenn ich hier dazwischen schreibe:
> 
> für das Beiin meiner Tochter suche ich einen nach hinten geborgenen Lenker in 25,4. hat jemand einen Tipp?



Vielleicht hier  bei den flat urban Lenkern 
Günstig Humpert Lenker Stuttgart.


----------



## tuubaduur (14. August 2011)

nochmal das thema kurbel.

heute wieder eine kleine tour mit dem junior gemacht. er fährt 3x6. mir würde 1x9 mit 34KB und einem 11-26 ritzel gut gefallen.

ist das was und wie kann ich das verwirklichen?

danke für eure unterstützung.


----------



## Floh (16. August 2011)

Ist 34-11 nicht ein bisschen kurz wenn man eh schon kleinere Räder hat? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden und er fährt schon ein 26er?
Dann: normales Laufrad und eine Kurbel á la Truvativ Stylo (gibt´s die in kurz?)


----------



## tuubaduur (16. August 2011)

nein, ist ein 24". 

Was meinst du mit kurz??


----------



## Floh (16. August 2011)

kurz übersetzt. Du hat z.B. 42-11 als größte Übersetzung, und Deine Räder sind größer. Dein Junior hat mit 2 Zoll weniger ca. 15 cm weniger Umfang am Rad, wodurch ihm noch mehr verloren geht.
Natürlich kann er 42-11 nicht treten, aber bei den kleineren Rädern würde ich nicht unter 38-11 gehen.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand anderes noch was zu den Übersetzungen bei Kinderrädern sagen.


----------



## andi1979 (16. August 2011)

Bei mir fährt nur der Junior am 20" Rad 1x9, vorne 34 Zähne und hinten 11-34. Damit kommt er an Steigungen gut hoch, in der Ebene gehen dafür nur 20-25 km/h. Aber damit können wir gut leben, für einen 8-jährigen vielleicht zu wenig?!

Servus
Andi


----------



## tuubaduur (16. August 2011)

ich dachte eigentlich auch an das berg hoch kommen, weniger an die geschwindigkeit.

andi, wie alt ist dein junge?


----------



## andi1979 (16. August 2011)

Mein Junior wird im Oktober 7.

Für berghoch wäre mir 34-26 nicht genug, da müssten wir wohl öfter mal schieben oder ich anschieben

Servus 
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (16. August 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe am Tandem 32-28 als kleinsten Gang gefahren und dachte "mit zwei Leuten tritt man damit jeden Berg hoch" haha, was für eine Fehleinschätzung.
Jetzt hab ich erstmal eine 11-34 Kassette montiert und überlege ernsthaft das kleine KB auch noch zu verkleinern.
Also ich würde für 1x9 mindestens 11-36 als Kassette empfehlen. Beim vorderen KB hab ich keine Ahnung. Wie wär´s mit 2x9 als Kompromiss? Dann kannste 36-22 vorne oder sowas montieren.


----------



## tuubaduur (16. August 2011)

ich werde das mit der 11-36 Kassette nochmals prüfen, brauche dann ja ein neues hinterrad.

1x9 habe ich mir gedacht das er nicht so viel über das schalten nachdenken muss. und mir einfach die 3fach kurbel an seinem bike nicht gefällt.


----------

